# Did anyone else's posts vanish?



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2012)

So I'm in a thread and my post vanishes..forcing me to do it again..which was rather annoying. I also noticed the thread dropped viewers from like 187 to 170 something..is this related to the site's earlier offline status?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 9, 2012)

Yup. I had posted about 8-10 posts and they all vanished upon me revisiting the threads. No idea why they vanished and kind of bumed as they took a lot of effort to write them since I have the flu.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 9, 2012)

Alex started a thread about an upcoming site update/server migration. Read that for details.


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 9, 2012)

What Explorer said.

Here's more info:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/186692-ss-org-site-migration.html


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 9, 2012)

Explorer said:


> Alex started a thread about an upcoming site update/server migration. Read that for details.



It pays to read, eh? I JUST noticed that after I posted this thread.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, good.. it wasn't just me.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Feb 9, 2012)

Damnit I read the thread about the Migration, and forgot all about it.
Damn flu.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 9, 2012)

The site was down all of yesterday for me. Anyone else?


----------



## Vostre Roy (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm at job, I see certain post
I'm at home, I see other post

If I didn't knew about the migration, I would begin to believe that I'm crazy lol


----------

